# My first gold nugget(blob)



## RundlettR00 (Aug 14, 2020)

This is my first nugget from July 5th 2020. The gold was recovered from lots of different ewaste sources then refined twice. Although I have only been a member since March, I have been reading the forum since the beginning of 2019. Still reading and learning daily but thankful to all of those who share their knowledge. I feel like you all helped me to achieve this in some way so thank you!


----------



## Shark (Aug 14, 2020)

Congratulations!

I love seeing every ones button or bars, it reminds me of how long it took me to get good enough to do it.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 14, 2020)

Any gold is good gold! Congratulations!

Dave


----------



## butcher (Aug 15, 2020)

Nice work on your first. there is just something about the first and all of the work it takes in learning.

RundlettR00,
Thanks for sharing the picture of that pretty gold, bet it feels good bouncing in your hand.
Looking forward to hearing more about your adventures of recovering and refining along with seeing more pictures of your gold...


----------



## RundlettR00 (Aug 15, 2020)

Thank you! I have learned so much from each one of you. I have a lot of learning to do still but I am looking forward to a lifetime of study to hopefully gain the knowledge and wisdom that so many of the people have here. Thank you so much. I look forward to sharing more of my journey and trying to be a more active member of this great forum


----------



## UncleBenBen (Aug 15, 2020)

Good job! You will love it when you get a good melting setup going. Looking into a puddle of thoroughly molten gold is almost hypnotic. :shock:


----------



## jarlowski1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Yeah I think he is hooked


----------



## RundlettR00 (Aug 16, 2020)

jarlowski1 said:


> Yeah I think he is hooked



I was hooked before I started I think. Lol


----------

